
Hello, I'm Neos - sxsde
https://www.neos.io/
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN". Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Curious about the history of its development.

